# begreifen=verstehen?



## _freja_

Hola,
me gustaría saber si existe alguna diferencia entre los verbos begreifen y verstehen. Gracias


----------



## giberian

Hola Freija:
Para mí son sinónimos perfectos y se pueden usar en el mismo sentido.
Saludos, Giberian


----------



## Norawa

Verstehen es: enterarse, examinar, oír, persibir, preguntar y sentir
Begreifen es: abacar, alcanzar, asimilar, caer en la cuenta, coger, comprender, estar, penetrar y explicar


----------



## giberian

Norawa said:


> *Verstehen no es*:
> enterarse (_= erfahren, Kenntnis erhalten von_),
> examinar (_= prüfen, untersuchen_),
> oír (_= hören_)
> preguntar (_= fragen_)
> y sentir  (= fühlen; empfinden; spüren)
> per*c*ibir (_= wahrnehmen, bemerken_) => si bién el DRAE incluye la entrada * 3.     * tr. Comprender o conocer algo. Éste último sería el sentido de *verstehen =(**comprender, entender**)= begreifen. Sostengo que los dos verbos son sinónimos! *
> 
> *Begreifen es: *
> aba*r*car
> alcanzar (puede ser _begreifen_ igual que _verstehen_),
> asimilar (puede ser sinónimo de los dos)
> caer en la cuenta (puede ser sinónimo de los dos),
> coger (puede ser sinónimo de los dos, _No he cogido el chiste_),
> comprender (puede ser sinónimo de los dos),
> estar (puede ser sinónimo de los dos, _Estoy __EN__ lo que usted dice._)
> penetrar ((puede ser sinónimo de los dos)
> explicar (_= erklären_) => puede ser sinónimo de comprender en su forma pronominal explicarse (_me explico algo_)


----------



## uguban

Hola:

Sí, en principio, son sinónimos pero en el uso difieren. Lo normal y corriente es _verstehen_, p.ej. si quieres decir: _¿Lo has entendido?_ dices: _Hast du das verstanden?_

_Begreifen_ se usa con menos frecuencia y suena más fuerte. _Greifen_ es _agarrar_, así que _begreifen_ es una comprensión por la experiencia corporal, p.ej. no has sólo leído que el fuego quema sino que lo has experimentado en tu propio cuerpo. Así que cuando dices: _Ich kann das nicht begreifen_. suena mucho más enfático que: _Ich kann das nicht verstehen._

No sé si existe el mismo matiz entre _entender _y _com-prender_.

un saludo


----------



## _freja_

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## giberian

Hola de nuevo!
Primero que nada, quiero aportar las entradas del Duden al respecto:


> *begreifen* (etwas b.) _mit dem Verstand erfassen; verstehen_: den Sinn einer Sache, eine Rechenaufgabe b.;das Kind begreift das einfach nicht; ich habe nicht begriffen, was das bedeuten soll; <auch ohne Akk.> schon gut, ich habe begriffen; das ist schwer zu b.
> *verstehen *2. a) (jmdn., etwas v.) _begreifen, den Sinn von etwas erfassen_: einen Gedankengang, einen Zusammenhang v.; hast du ihn, seine Ausführungen ... verstanden?; es ist schwer zu v. (schwer begreiflich), weshalb das gerade so sein soll; das verstehst du noch nicht (dafür bist du noch zu klein)


Según estas definiciones y ejemplos se me hace dificil ver una diferencia semántica entre los dos verbos, ya que incluso se definen mutuamente. No obstante, acepto que pueden existir diferencias de uso, y quizá es posible tomar la vía etimológica como ayuda:


uguban said:


> _begreifen_ es una comprensión por la experiencia corporal


Parece convincente lo que aportas, Uguban. Partiendo de una supuesta experiencia corporal podemos, de hecho, constatar que el uso de_ begreifen_ implica más énfasis. Algo que antes parecía vago, se hace al fin concreto así que casi nos da la sensación de que ahora lo podemos tocar.

Ahora bién, cabe discutir si ...


uguban said:


> ... existe el mismo matiz entre _entender _y _com-prender_.


 vean lo que encuentro en otro hilo del Foro Español:


gian_eagle said:


> son sinónimos, pero no son exactamente lo mismo. Comprender puede significar "acoger" mientras que entender es más "captar".



Interesante es también este hilo , donde sólo extraigo unos puntos básicos:


Domtom said:


> Una vez oí a un sacerdote católico decir: "El misterio de la Santísima Trinidad no lo podemos *comprender* aquí en la Tierra, pero sí lo podemos *entender*.
> _comprender_ supone un nivel más profundo que _entender_.





xhalli said:


> Yo creo que sí. Puedo entender una situación, un concepto, una teoría, etc. Pero no quiere decir que la comprenda al grado de tener la certeza. De igual manera puedo entender y no por ello aceptar la información. Debe haber una comprensión plena para entender y aceptar algo.


Aquí parecen diferenciar según el grado de penetración, lo interesante es que la discusión del hilo citado acaba en un enredo sobre otros sinónimos relativos. Pienso que al fin, las palabras - aunque tengan un nucleo significativo que, en el fondo, es igual entre los dos - quedan "semánticamente abiertas", o sea que el sentido concreto lo reciben por parte del que las usa en el momento y en la situación concretos.  No sé si esta conclusión equivale a capitular ante la resolución de la duda, pero veo que no somos los únicos que se devanen los sesos por delimitarlas.
Saludos, Giberian.


----------



## vlandrov

"jemand *begreift* _plötzlich_ etwas, was er vorher nicht *verstanden* hat"
- alguien _de repente_ *comprende* algo que no *entendió* de antemano.


Begreifen : captar, coger la idea. Entender, comprender
Verstehen : entender, comprender.

Ambas pueden traslaparse, como muchas palabras en el Castellano, pero pueden deducirse de

Greifen : asir, agarrar
Stehen : estar de pie; estar, encontrarse


En Perú usamos coloquial
¿Aún no la paras? (¿Aún no lo entiendes?)


----------

